# traumatizing vet visit



## Ratsspelledbackwards (May 9, 2021)

I just had an absolute nightmare of a vet trip and it was unfortunately one of my baby’s(6weeks old) first time having to go, I had taken one of my other girls to a different vet before (who was great, but she was booked), but this girl’s breathing was off and I wanted someone to see her right away..... I regret not waiting. 
I am mortified by the way this vet handled and treated my rat. He picked her up like a cat mom holds its kitten, and had her so tightly she could barely move and her eyes were bulging. He looked inside of her mouth and said “teeth too long”, mind you, he barely asked me what was going on with her (also kept referring to her as a “him”), he walked off with her into another room without giving me any reason, and all I heard was her squeaking in pain, I was absolutely traumatized I barged into the room he took her into and he was holding her even more harshly than before, and I took her from him and he disappeared again, and then the receptionist tells me “he’s going to get you medicine”, medicine for what????I was never explained to why my rat was breathing the way she is breathing??? He didn’t even weigh her, how does he know the correct dosage?? All he did was traumatize and hurt her. I feel so horrible for her. I left the place hysterically crying because that must’ve been so terrifying for her. He gave me baytril which I’m reading on here is good for URI’s, he didn’t explain to me how much I should give to her or how often or for how long. I spent $100 on this trip just to traumatize my rat.


----------



## KimmyKim (Mar 30, 2021)

That sounds extremely traumatizing! I’m sorry you and your rat had to go through that. I’ve had my fair share of traumatic vet visits too (funny enough with a man as well and he kept calling my pet the wrong name). I don’t understand why some vets are like this. I would write them a review so others know not to go there!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello

Unfortunately some vets have no idea how to treat or handle small animals I hear
It's worth shopping around to find one that specialises in exotic small mammals


----------

